# My epic cut = My new life



## Robalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, to write about my cut i have to tell you a little bit more about me.  I’m 37 years old and I’ve been lifting since I was 16. I’m endomorph but I always managed to have a good bf% with 95/100kg until 1,5 years ago when some problems lead me to a state of nervous anxiety, almost a nervous breakdown which pushed me to 147kg, fortunately something in my head made a click and the day after my younger son was baptized I made a change in my life. I was back in the gym with a good diet, stopped smoking and drinking. I’m living only for my family and my health and I’m winning the battle.

*Stats: 15/06/2009*

Height: 181cm
Weight: 147kg

*Stats:  05/04/2010*

Height: 181cm (I didn’t grow)
Weight: 110kg
My training has been always the same, I’m just playing with diet and cardio and some supps to help achieve my goals. I’m pointing to 100kg and then I’ll see if I’ll need to cut some more.
And that’s all for now, just wanted to share my history.

PS: Sorry about my english


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

Robalo said:


> Sorry about my english



It looks like you've made some excellent progress.  And don't worry about the English.  It's good.  We've survived danny81 and Blooming Idiot.


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 6, 2010)

COngrats!!!!! This is impressive!!! Keep it up! What is your workout?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, my workout is a very simple one with 4 exercises for back, chest, legs and 3 for arms with 3x8/10 reps. Something like this:

Chest:
Bench press 3x8 (110kg)
Incline bench press (100kg)
Declined bench press (110kg)
Dumbell flyes (20kgx2)

Back:
Straight arm pull down 3x8 (90kg)
Reverse grips pull down 3x8 (90kg)
T-bar rows 3x8 (100kg)
Seated cable rows (100kg)

Legs
Hack squats 3x8 (120kg)
Leg Presses 3x8 (300kg)
Lying leg curls 3x8 (80kg)
Barbell stiff leg dead lifts 3x8 (80kg)
Seated calf raises 3x35 (125kg)

Biceps/triceps
EZ bar curls 3x8 (50kg)
Dumbbell Concentration curls 3x8 (20kg)
Hammer dumbbell curls 3x8 (20kg)
V bar pushdowns 3x8 (40kg)
Cable rope overhead extensions 3x8 (25kg)

Shoulders
Shoulder press machine 3x8 (90kg)
Dumbbell front raise 3x8 (20kgx2)
Lateral raise 3x8 (20kgx2)
Rear lateral raise 3x8 (22kgx2)
Barbell upright rows 3x8 (40kg)

I always end it with some stretching, abs and 30 minutes low intensity cardio.
I'm doing this workout 2 months and then 1 month with superseries and biseries and then all over again.

I'll post my diet when i'll get home later today.


----------



## Robalo (Apr 7, 2010)

*My diet*

Everybody around here are always asking if i'm doing some treatment or what is the secret for my evolution. They just don't understand  that there is no secret to achieve the goals that we are commited to. You just have to find a realistic objective and go for it, do everything you can to get there. There is no "i can't do it" or "it's too hard". You just have to think about your diet and your workout as a part of your life, not a hobby, not an obligation but as something natural that you're just doing.

I've started my diet with some carbs and i've been readjusting as my weight is comming down. I think that i will not need to cut more than this.

*FASE 1 - 15/06/2009*

7h30 – Bran flakes 60gr
          Flaxseeds 15gr
          Egg whites 150ml
          Whole egg 1
          Skimmed milk 200ml

10h30 - Pumpernickel bread 50gr
           Canned tuna in water 100gr

13h30 – Grilled chicken/turkey breast 200gr
            Brown rice/Sweet potato 50gr

16h30 – Pumpernickel bread 50gr
            Canned tuna in water 100gr

17h30 – Workout

18h30 – Whey protein 30gr
            Bran flakes 60gr

19h30 – Broiled or baked fish 200gr
            Green veggies (broccoli, lettuce, cauliflower)
            Olive oil 10ml

22h30 – Egg whites 200ml
            Peanuts 20gr

*FASE 2 - 01/02/2010*

7h30 – Bran flakes 40gr
          Flaxseeds 20gr
          Whole egg 1
          Casein 30gr
          Banana 50gr
          Multivit

10h30 – Egg whites 100ml
            Canned tuna in water 100gr
            Peanut butter 1 tsp

13h30 – Grilled chicken/turkey breast 200gr
            Green veggies 200gr

16h30 – Egg whites 100ml
            Canned tuna in water 100gr
            Peanut butter 1 tsp

17h30 – Workout

18h30 – Whey protein 30gr
            Bran flakes 30gr
            Vit C 1gr

19h30 – Broiled or baked fish 200gr
            Green veggies 200gr
            Olive oil 10ml

22h30 – Egg whites 200ml
            Peanut butter  1 tsp


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice. How long are you usiing this Diet?

What's your weight right now?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 18, 2010)

Fase 1 was from 15/06/2009 to 01/02/2010 and Fase 2 was from 01/02/2010 until now. My weight is now 108kg. What i notice for now is a huge loss in strenght but i was expecting that.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 18, 2010)

sUB'd! ANything to do with turning someones life around is da shet.! Especially when your doing it through CHrist!! HappY liFtin!!


----------



## Robalo (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, i've never left a business unfinished so i'm back to show my progress:


*15/06/2009*
147kg
bf +37%







*06/2010*

105kg
bf?






*02/2011*

94kg
bf +-16%





















I'm getting there. A lot of work to do, but i´m getting there...


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 29, 2011)

Holy shit bro, what a change! Keep up the hard work and don't go so long between updates... lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 18, 2011)

Impressive .


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2011)

+1


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW nice.


----------

